# Multitool vom Aldi



## wusel345 (8. Juni 2010)

Hi ihr da,

ich habe mir heute vom Aldi Nord ein Multitool geholt. Preis 6,99€. Sieht ziemlich stabil aus und hat einige Funktionen:

- Zange mit Drahtschneider, Greif- bzw. Schraubfunktion
- Messer, Klingenlänge ca. 2 cm
- Messer, Klingenlänge ca. 5 cm
- Feile mit Schraubfunktion, 7 mm
- Schlitzschraubendreher, 2,5 mm
- Schlitzschraubendreher, 5 mm
- Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher PH2
- Säge, Klingenlänge ca. 4,5 cm
- Flaschenöffner
- Gürteltasche

Ausgepackt, getestet ... für den Preis ok. Ist übrigens von Top Craft.
Das wird meinen Angelkoffer bereichern.

Habe einen Link gefunden, wo es von Anwendern getestet wurde. http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?t=71168


----------



## hecht fan (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Was hast du dir fürn schrott gekauft? 
ich Hab nen leatherman wave für 69 EUR ,das nenn ich eine bereicherung für den Angelkoffer.


----------



## wusel345 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Glückwunsch zu deinem Leatherman, Hecht Fan. Aber so ein teures Zeug brauche ich nicht, da ich es eh nur im Notfall anwende. Und nur weil Leatherman draufsteht ... nö, muss ich nicht haben. Wenn deines für 69 € kaputt ist ärgerst du dich, wenn meines für 7€ im Eimer ist, lach ich drüber.

Im übrigen: woher weißt du, dass es Schrott ist? Besitzt du eines vom Aldi oder hast es getestet? #h


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



hecht fan schrieb:


> Was hast du dir fürn schrott gekauft?
> ich Hab nen leatherman wave für 69 EUR ,das nenn ich eine bereicherung für den Angelkoffer.



Hi,
 super :q
Als Jungangler würde ich mir für das Geld lieber gescheites Angelgerät zulegen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Evil Deeds (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

und wenn hecht fan sein *leatherman wave für 69 EUR* verliert lache ich ^^


----------



## Franky (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Nana, immer hübsch freundlich bleiben Jungs! #h
Die Dinger von Aldi sind alles andere als "Schrott". Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Einhandmesser gekauft (4,99 €), das noch immer bestens seinen Dienst tut. Und das Tool sieht wahrlich auch anders aus, als Schrott!
Nichts desto trotz - mit einem Leatherman wird es im "Zweifelsfall" unter Umständen nicht mithalten können. Ich habe selbst 2 Stück (Core/Surge) und habe die wirklich wertschätzen gelernt! Verlieren will man davon keines...


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Ja Klasse "Hechtfan", 10 jahre alt und nen Leatherman Wave für 69 Glocken. 

Ahja der Beruf Sohn würde mir och noch gefallen


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

ich hab immerhin eins von Victorinox :m das liegt aber auch nicht ium Angelkoffer 
gibts die Dinger von Aldi noch aktuell irgendwo ? 
würd ja son Ding gern meinem Lütten schenken


----------



## wusel345 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ich hab immerhin eins von Victorinox :m das liegt aber auch nicht ium Angelkoffer
> gibts die Dinger von Aldi noch aktuell irgendwo ?
> würd ja son Ding gern meinem Lütten schenken


 
Bei uns waren/sind noch einige zu haben. Wenigstens heute morgen noch.


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Im Aldi Nord (blau) habe ich gestern noch welche gesehen.


----------



## wusel345 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Top Craft ist gar nicht so schlecht in Sachen Werkzeuge. Hab einen E-Tacker/Nagler von denen, der mir schon sehr gute Dienste geleistet hat.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



HD4ever schrieb:


> gibts die Dinger von Aldi noch aktuell irgendwo ?
> würd ja son Ding gern meinem Lütten schenken



Heißt dein Lütter zufällig hecht fan und du willst endlich deinen Leatherman zurück?


----------



## wusel345 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

HD4Ever, wenn du möchtest, besorg ich dir, wenn noch vorhanden, so ein Multitool und schicke es dir zu. Du schickst mir dann die Kohle aufs Konto. Dürfte mit Porto so bei 10 Euro liegen.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Bei uns waren/sind noch einige zu haben. Wenigstens heute morgen noch.



Aldi Nord oder Aldi Süd.

Leider unterscheiden sich die beiden bei ihren Angeboten teilweise doch.

Ups. Da sind schon einige Antworten auf meien Frage gekommen.


----------



## wusel345 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Aldi Nord


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

zur Not ab Do bei Lidl für *noch billiger* .... :m


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



wusel345 schrieb:


> HD4Ever, wenn du möchtest, besorg ich dir, wenn noch vorhanden, so ein Multitool und schicke es dir zu. Du schickst mir dann die Kohle aufs Konto. Dürfte mit Porto so bei 10 Euro liegen.




danke fürs Angebot ! aber ist auch nicht so dringend ... #h


----------



## wusel345 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



HD4ever schrieb:


> zur Not ab Do bei Lidl für *noch billiger* .... :m


 

Habs mir gerade im I-Net angesehen. Also, da wäre ich doch sehr skeptisch :q. Ich befürchte, wenn du das schief anguckst fällt es auseinander :q


----------



## Franky (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Habs mir gerade im I-Net angesehen. Also, da wäre ich doch sehr skeptisch :q. Ich befürchte, wenn du das schief anguckst fällt es auseinander :q



Jo - das stimmt... Sieht nicht so solide wie die Aldi-Variante aus! Da nehme ich lieber das Nackenhörnchen (ist das eigentlich eine einheimische Tierart :q:q:q) und kann entspannen... :q


----------



## Janbr (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Super Hecht Fan. Dann hast du ja nur ca. 30 Euro zu viel bezahlt. Die Dinger gibt's hier naemlich fuer 35 - 40 Euro.

Aber Schadenfreude ist doch immer noch die schoenste Freude.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## olaf70 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Diese sog. "Multitools" sind in jedem Fall Pfuschwerkzeug. Egal ob teuer oder billig. Aber wenn man irgendwo in der Pampas steht und die Technik (egal ob Angelrolle oder Auto)versagt, ist man über jeden "Schrott" dankbar der einem irgendwie weiter hilft.
McGyver lässt grüßen.


----------



## wusel345 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Hi JanBr. 

Nu muss ich HechtFan aber mal in Schutz nehmen. Vielleicht sind die Dinger bei euch in USA so preiswert. Hier bekommst kein gebrauchtes unter 50 - 60€, neue fangen bei ca. 75€ an, Preisskala nach oben hin offen. #h


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Der Preis ist abhängig vom Modell, anfangen tun die Preise bei uns ab so ca. 30,00 Euro.


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

So bin da mal eben bei Aldi Nord gewesen hab mir 3 Stk. gekauft,einer kommt ins Boot der andere ins Auto und einer für zuhause,so schlecht sind die gar net und verarbeitung ist auch ok,und das Design ist auch nicht von gestern sondern Trendi oder wie man sagt.

Sind ziemlich schwerr zu anderen Multitools die ich schon so in der Hand hatte,aber für Notzwecke und das geld völlig ok danke für diesen tip @ TE.

lg#h


----------



## Udo561 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Hi,
ich hatte mir vor 3 Jahren mal ein " Taschenmesser " vom Aldi gekauft , das ist mehrfach die Woche im Einsatz .
Zum Preis von 5,99 Euro passte da die Qualität zu 100 % , wenn das Multitool nur annähernd an die Qualität vom Taschenmesser kommt würde ich mir jederzeit so ein Multitool zulegen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## patti674 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

also preise sind immer relativ oder?

bei großen Firmen bezahlt man immer den Namen zu 50% mit ..... 

:m


----------



## Algon (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

gibt es auch ein Bild/Link von/zu den Dingern?

MfG Algon


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



patti674 schrieb:


> also preise sind immer relativ oder?
> 
> bei großen Firmen bezahlt man immer den Namen zu 50% mit .....
> 
> :m



Wie mans nimmt, mein Ur-Leatherman tut seit etwas über 20 Jahren seinen Dienst und das ohne jede Verschleißerscheinung.


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Foto vom Aldi tool


----------



## Algon (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

danke

MfG Algon


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Ich hatte schon viele solcher billigen Multitools. 
Für meine Zwecke haben die immer gereicht. (Bin kein Handwerker!)

Hatte meistens eines in der Köderbox und eines im Auto liegen, für den Notfall... falls ich mal wieder die Lösezange unterwegs verloren habe o.ä.

Problem ist nur, dass ich mittlerweile kein einziges mehr finde.
Ich glaub die Dinger frisst hier irgendwer, genauso wie Lösezangen, Ködernadeln, Rutenhalter und Kopflampfen :q


----------



## powermike1977 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

hehe, 
mein auto frisst zu deiner liste auch wirbel - wie sau. frechheit das. werde mal sehen ob ich das dingen auch in holland erwerben kann. hier kommt dnan zwar immernoch n euro drauf, aber watt solls?! 
@gründler: haben die bei aldi auch fotokameras? 
gute nacht,
mike


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> hehe,
> mein auto frisst zu deiner liste auch wirbel - wie sau. frechheit das. werde mal sehen ob ich das dingen auch in holland erwerben kann. hier kommt dnan zwar immernoch n euro drauf, aber watt solls?!
> @gründler: haben die bei aldi auch fotokameras?
> gute nacht,
> mike


 

Jo made in China 49.95€ hauptsache man erkennt was,oder meinste ich bin Foto Profi und mach noch das licht an
nur nen armer Bauer mit billig Digi^^
Ich könnte die Spiegelreflex nehmen,nur dann sind die tools weg wenn das foto fertig ist.


----------



## klaus marquardt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Moin, Moin

ich kann auch nur bestätigen, dass in den seltensten Fällen von Aldi, in welcher Form auch immer, Mist oder Müll verkauft wird.
Ich selbst habe mir das Multitool zugelegt und mein Sohn ( ebenfalls Angler ) hat es bereits erfolgreich beim Angeln eingesetzt.
Es gab vor Jahren mal mehrere Angebote bei Aldi; von Ruten, über Schnüre, bis hin zu Blinkern und Wobblern.
Einen Satz Wobbler habe ich mir seinerzeit gekauft und war damit genauso erfolgreich( Hecht ) wie mit teurem Zeugs aus dem "Angelfachgeschäft".
Das heisst nicht, dass ich bei gewissem Zubehör immer auf entsprechende Qualität zurückgreife.
Ich finde es nur nicht richtig, bei sogenannten Billigangeboten sofort von Schund zu sprechen.

Gruß vom Niederrhein und 

Petri Heil|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Heißt dein Lütter zufällig hecht fan und du willst endlich deinen Leatherman zurück?



mensch ... ich hab doch nen Victorinox |bla:  
ich find die Dinger ja auch recht praktisch ...


----------



## Nanninga (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

*69,-€ für's Multitool-Messer ??#d*

Das von Aldi ist für den Zweck echt super, was braucht man mehr. Als Statussymbol eignet sich ein Messer doch nicht!!#t

Hättest für das Geld ein Messer von Aldi *und* eine annehmbare Pilkrute von Cormoran mit Rolle von Daiwa icl. Schnur bekommen.(49,90€)#c

Aber wer's braucht?:g

Hält sicher ein Leben lang, wenn Du es nicht vorher verlierst.

Gruß|wavey:
Nanni


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

das Teil von Lidl sieht in der Tat recht "ramschig" aus ....
denke da wird das von Feinkost Albrecht in der Tat einiges besser sein ... |rolleyes
na ja - ich guck da vielleicht mal nä Jahr ....


----------



## Wallace666 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



Nanninga schrieb:


> *69,-€ für's Multitool-Messer ??#d*
> 
> Das von Aldi ist für den Zweck echt super, was braucht man mehr. Als Statussymbol eignet sich ein Messer doch nicht!!#t



Na ja, klar reicht das Aldi Teil auch, aber wenns mal öfter zum Einsatz kommt oder unter "härteren Bedingungen, dann stellt man schnell fest das der Preisunterschied seine Gründe hat. Und wie du schon sagtest, sowas kauft man einmal im Leben, dafür finde ich den höheren Preis gerechtfertigt (vor allem bei der "lebenslangen" Garantie).
Hatte schon einige Multitools in der Hand und im Einsatz, man glaubt garnicht welche Qualitätsunterschiede es dort gibt (obwohl Leatherman in letzter Zeit in der Qualität auch nachlässt).


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

eben - jedem das seine ....
ich hatte auch mal nen Leatherman früher, da ist mir eine Backe von der Zange abgebrochen als ich was drehen wollte |uhoh:
na ja - dafür war das Ding wohl auch nicht gedacht #c
mein jetziges Victorinox hab ich bestimmt auch schon 15 Jahre - wobei ich nicht sagen will das das Aldi-tool nicht auch so alt werden kann 
egal was für eines - kann immer nicht schaden sowas mal dabei zu haben


----------



## wusel345 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Habe mir noch eines zugelegt. Sollte wirklich mal eines geschrottet werden, hab ich Ersatz. Bei uns im Aldi haben sie noch genug. Hab schon überlegt, ob ich noch einige kaufe und die in einigen Monaten für 15€ in Ebay anbiete |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## gründler (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Habe mir noch eines zugelegt. Sollte wirklich mal eines geschrottet werden, hab ich Ersatz. Bei uns im Aldi haben sie noch genug. ............................................. |supergri|supergri|supergri


 
Ja nun biste damit nicht mehr allein,und ich sehe schon was nächste woche abgeht 

Nun sind wir schon zu 2 mit der Idee  Nein Spaß hab genug um die Ohren.

#hlg


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

schade nur das die dinger mit_ohne Fischschupper und Säge sind ... wer brauch schon ne blöde Feile |uhoh:


----------



## Janbr (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Was wir spaetestens seit Seite 2 Alle wissen!

Manchmal hilft es den kompletten Troet zu lesen um sich nicht zu wiederholen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Dann wiederhol es am besten auf jeder neuen Seite und schreib zusaetzlich eine Zusammenfassung des bereits gesagten..... dann muss jeder nur noch eine Seite lesen.

Oh mann, oh mann.


----------



## Tobi94 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Hier ist wieder was los 

Was ich bei dem Aldi-Tool etwas vermisse ist der Hartdrahtschneider... (Angelhaken sind aus gehärtetem Stahl) Beim Leatherman (zumindest beim Wave) ist einer dabei, und auch der Hinweis, dass man den normalen Drahtschneider zerstören kann, wenn man sehr harte Materialien schneidet, liegt dabei.

Ach ja: Wie ist eigentlich die Klinge beim Aldi-Tool?
Ich bezweifle, dass die mit dem Leatherman mithalten kann.


----------



## Janbr (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Ich kann ueber meinen Schlaf nicht klagen, mich nervt es nur wenn Leute nicht in der Lage sind 5 Seiten zu lesen, BEVOR sie Ihre Erguesse zum Besten geben.


----------



## Janbr (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Ich hab ein relativ altes Leatherman (und deshalb keine Ahnung wie das Modell heisst) Aber was mir dabei ueberhaupt nicht gefaellt ist die Tatsache, das beim Auffalten die offene Seite zur Griffseite fuer die Zange wird. Wenn man ordentlich zugreifen muss, tut das ganz schoen weh.

Das ist bei meinem Victorinox tool anders geloest, da deckt die Klingenarretierung den Griffbereich ab und die Kanten sind besser gerundet.

Kann aber sein das sich das bei Leatherman auch geaendert hat.

Was ich bei meinem Leatherman genial finde ist der "Ratschenaufsatz". Das ist so ein kleines Zusatztool, das handelsuebliche Bits aufnehmen kann und in den Griff geklemmt wird. Danach hat man einen wirklich guten Schraubenzieher bzw. Steckschluessel.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## gründler (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Hier ist wieder was los
> 
> Was ich bei dem Aldi-Tool etwas vermisse ist der Hartdrahtschneider... (Angelhaken sind aus gehärtetem Stahl) Beim Leatherman (zumindest beim Wave) ist einer dabei, und auch der Hinweis, dass man den normalen Drahtschneider zerstören kann, wenn man sehr harte Materialien schneidet, liegt dabei.


 

Ja das stimmt,wenn ich mal wieder auf Wels bin wo keine entnahme Pflicht herscht,dann könnte ich son Seitenschneider schon gebrauchen um das Wäscheseil von meiner Mutter durch zu knipsen,was ich neulich frisch bespullt habe.Ist aber auch ne Arbeit jedesmal mit de Zähne das Wäscheseil mit Stahlkern (Hechtsicher,ohne Stahlkern wäre es ja Hard Mono) durch zu kauen nur um nen Wels zurück nach Hause zuschicken,und das auf ner Baitcaster Multi weil ich die Red Arc net so mag.
Ist schon Nerveeeeeenraubend und echt nen Mist diese Angelei.
Und dann kommt noch son bekloppter Aufseher und will meine Papiere sehen und belehrt mich das morgen Regen kommen soll und alle fische vorher raus müssen,sieht der nicht das ich meine Ruhe haben will,während ich neben 4 Carpanglern mit 4 Zelten Liegen und 12 Piepern auf Rod Pod's dazu noch 3 Stippern mit Platte Rive Pole 6 Eimern 4 Taschen sowie 3 Rutentaschen und co.versuche nen 2m Wels zu fangen.

Angeln kann so Sche...sein,aber weil wir alle am Hungertuch nagen und nix zu fressen zu hause haben,kaufen wir uns ne Shimano 17890GTX RBS TRE.... für 599€ die hält was sie verspricht mindestens ein ganzes Leben und drüber hinaus,während die Red Arc schon tot ist,und das Aldi tool als Duplikat erkannt und vernichtet wird. 

#h


----------



## Tobi94 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt,wenn ich mal wieder auf Wels bin wo keine entnahme Pflicht herscht,dann könnte ich son Seitenschneider schon gebrauchen um das Wäscheseil von meiner Mutter durch zu knipsen,was ich neulich frisch bespullt habe.Ist aber auch ne Arbeit jedesmal mit de Zähne das Wäscheseil mit Stahlkern (Hechtsicher,ohne Stahlkern wäre es ja Hard Mono) durch zu kauen nur um nen Wels zurück nach Hause zuschicken,und das auf ner Baitcaster Multi weil ich die Red Arc net so mag.
> Ist schon Nerveeeeeenraubend und echt nen Mist diese Angelei.
> Und dann komt noch son bekloppter Aufseher und will meine Papiere sehen und belehrt mich das morgen Regen kommen soll und alle fische vorher raus müssen,sieht der nicht das ich meine Ruhe haben will,während ich neben 4 Carpanglern mit 4 Zelten Liegen und 12 Piepern auf Rod Pod's dazu noch 3 Stippern mit Platte Rive Pole 6 Eimern 4 Taschen sowie 3 Rutentaschen und co.versuche nen 2m Wels zu fangen.
> 
> ...


 
Ähh...wenn du meinst...


Es gibt aber auch Leute, die sich so eine Spielerei auch leisten wollen... Hast du mal versucht einen dicken Nagel mit nem Alditool oder auch mit dem Drahtschneider vom Leatherman zu schneiden?
#h


----------



## gründler (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Ähh...wenn du meinst...
> 
> 
> Es gibt aber auch Leute, die sich so eine Spielerei auch leisten wollen... Hast du mal versucht einen dicken Nagel mit nem Alditool oder auch mit dem Drahtschneider vom Leatherman zu schneiden?
> #h


 
Ähm das wahr kein Angriff eher mit einen  Auge zu lesen.

Sorry hätte ich dazu stellen sollen.

Jeder wie er mag und kann.

lg


----------



## da Poser (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



> *69,-€ für's Multitool-Messer ??#d*
> 
> Das von Aldi ist für den Zweck echt super, was braucht man mehr. Als  Statussymbol eignet sich ein Messer doch nicht!!#t
> 
> ...


Das ist für mich ne Milchmädchenrechnung, ich schiel doch bei anderen Einkäufen nicht auf die billigere Variante nur um mehr Geld für Angelsachen raushauen zu können.

Ich habe nach 2 billigen Fehlgriffen damals ein Victorinox genommen und bin damit zufrieden.

Damit will ich nicht gesagt haben dass die Aldi Variante schlecht ist. Ich habe sie weder gesehen, noch damit gearbeitet und kann das daher garnicht beurteilen.

Allerdings nutze ich das Tool nur wenn ich es am Mann schleppen muss.
Ansonsten bevorzuge ich eher richtiges Werkzeug.
In der Vergangenheit gab es auch immer mal wieder günstiges Werkzeug bei Aldi oder Lidl.
Alternativ könnte man sich da für unter 50,- Euronen ein Set aus Ratsche, Schraubenschlüssel, Zangen, Schraubenziehern  etc fürs Auto oder Boot zusammenstellen.


----------



## Ralle2609 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

oh oh hier gibts auch kleine prolls 

es gibt ein paar sachen da sollte man auf qualität achten aber bei soeinen teil was man im angelkasten hat für den notfall um DEN ast im weg wegzumachen reicht das allemal -> wenns das verhurt oder verloren ist juckt es einen nicht aber wenn ich mein LEATHERMÄN verliere weil ich nach haken gewühlt habe ärger ich mirn keks ab#d

deswegen meine wahl LIDL hab da auch werkzeug von und benutze das oft ich kann da nicht viel schlechtes drüber sagen, ist zwar kein gedore facom oder stahlwille aber es geht man muss nur fachgerecht damit umgehen ohne 2m meter rohr drauf :q:q


----------



## LocalPower (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Hab mir gestern auch noch 2 dieser Mutiltools geholt. Machen so erstmal keinen schlechten oder instabilen Eindruck und für den Angelkasten reicht das Teil allemal #6


----------



## strawinski (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Es gibt nur ein Multitool, was ich jedem raten kann. Das Angeltool vom Schweitzer Messer...Das hat alle Funktionen die man am Teich braucht. Messer werden nie stumpf. Klemmhülsen kann man anbringen.Hier ist es. am günstigsten über ebay. Alles andere ist reiner Plunder.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



strawinski schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein Multitool, was ich jedem raten kann. Das Angeltool vom Schweitzer Messer...Das hat alle Funktionen die man am Teich braucht. Messer werden nie stumpf. Klemmhülsen kann man anbringen.Hier ist es. am günstigsten über ebay. *Alles andere ist reiner Plunder.*


Da spricht der Fachmann. |rolleyes


----------



## strawinski (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

ich fühle mich geehrt.....!!


----------



## Algon (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



strawinski schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein Multitool, was ich jedem raten kann. *Das Angeltool vom Schweitzer Messer...Das hat alle Funktionen die man am Teich braucht*. Messer werden nie stumpf. Klemmhülsen kann man anbringen.Hier ist es. am günstigsten über ebay. Alles andere ist reiner Plunder.


 
also, mit meinem bzw auf meinem Multitool fahre ich zum angeln, und nehme es auch als Angel.Ein zweites nehme ich zum Unterkeschern.
http://www.sunpage.ch/cms_test/media/bakery/image3.jpg

MfG Algon


----------



## strawinski (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

@Algon, ist das das Monsterteil von den Schweitzern? Hab es mal gesehen und es reißt dir ein Loch in die Hosentasche. Aber eine Ingeneur-technische Glanzleistung. Schweineteuer. Mc Gyver erblasst bestimmt vor Neid. Habe noch dies mit am Wasser.


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



strawinski schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein Multitool, was ich jedem raten kann. Das Angeltool vom Schweitzer Messer...Das hat alle Funktionen die man am Teich braucht. Messer werden nie stumpf. Klemmhülsen kann man anbringen.Hier ist es. am günstigsten über ebay. Alles andere ist reiner Plunder.


 

"Zur Gesprächstherapie gehen Sie in den 2. Stock...." #q|supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Ähh...wenn du meinst...
> 
> 
> Es gibt aber auch Leute, die sich so eine Spielerei auch leisten wollen... Hast du mal versucht einen dicken Nagel mit nem Alditool oder auch mit dem Drahtschneider vom Leatherman zu schneiden?
> #h


 
Wann mußt du beim Angeln nen dicken Nagel schneiden? #q


----------



## Udo561 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Wann mußt du beim Angeln nen dicken Nagel schneiden? #q



Fusspilz führt zur verhärtung von Nägeln , da braucht man(n) auch beim längeren Ansitzangeln schon mal das richtige Werkzeug :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tobi94 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Wann mußt du beim Angeln nen dicken Nagel schneiden? #q


 Kaufst du dir ein Multitool fürs Angeln, eins fürs  Campen und eins für die Werkstatt?;+


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Kaufst du dir ein Multitool fürs Angeln, eins fürs Campen und eins für die Werkstatt?;+


In der Werkstatt verwende ich kein Multitool, sondern richtiges Werkzeug, beim Campen brauche ich auch keine Nägel schneiden und habe Axt, Kappsäge, Seil, Schleifstein u. a. Dinge im Auto und wenn das Multitool für den Angelkasten sein soll, dann ist es dafür und für nichts anderes, sonst liegt es nämlich schnell mal in der Werkstatt, wenn ich es am Wasser brauche. |supergri

und vor allem würde ich mich ärgern, wenn nachts das Tool für 30 oder sogar 69€ im Dunkeln rausfällt oder aufm Wasser über Deck geht.


----------



## Algon (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Kaufst du dir ein Multitool fürs Angeln, eins fürs Campen und eins für die Werkstatt?;+


 für den Preis......... JA. 
In der Werkstatt brauche ich kein Multitool, da habe ich Werkzeug.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Euer Werkzeug für die Werkstatt werdet ihr aber auch nicht bei Aldi und Co. kaufen. Obwohl.....|kopfkrat


----------



## strawinski (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

ich kauf mir ja auch keine Bohrmaschiene für 5 Euro aus Peking. Wenn ein Tool, dann solls halten. Wer mal ein billiges messer hatte, der weiß wie oft man die nachschleißen muß. also da ist qualität angesagt.


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

ne bohrmaschine kann auch nicht im dunkeln mal schnell aus der kiste fallen, ne bohrmaschine geht nicht über bord ( jedenfalls in der regel  ) und mit meinem messerschärfer ( übrigens 6,99 €  ) ist mein Messer ruckzuck scharf und das immer wieder, bis es mal über bord fällt oder weg ist.  und auch du wirst dir vlt. überlegen, wenn du 2-3 bohrungen im jahr machst, ob du dir ne hightechmaschine für 650 € kaufen mußt.


----------



## Algon (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich kauf mir ja auch keine Bohrmaschiene für 5 Euro aus Peking. Wenn ein Tool, dann solls halten. Wer mal ein billiges messer hatte, der weiß wie oft man die nachschleißen muß. also da ist qualität angesagt.


 
Wir reden hier über den Angelkoffer, bzw gebrauch des Tolls beim angeln. Mal ein Blei, Hülse zusammendrücken oder mal eine Schraube anziehen. Dafür hällt das Aldi Tool 100 Jahre. Liegt bei mir im Pilkkoffer.

MfG Algon


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Ah ja... zwischen 5,- und 650,- € gibts also keine Bohrmaschinen, die sowohl gut, als auch preiswert sind?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ... und auch du wirst dir vlt. überlegen, wenn du 2-3 bohrungen im jahr machst, ob du dir ne hightechmaschine für 650 € kaufen mußt.



Kommt immer darauf an wo diese zwei-drei Bohrungen hin sollen/müssen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

hab ich nicht gesagt, aber ich hab auch noch keine bohrmaschine für 5 € gesehen.
aber manche tun immer so, als wenn alles, was günstig ist, immer schund sein muß! und das ist einfach nur noch ignorant und dumm! jedenfalls ohne, daß man sich die teile anschaut und testet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Es ist wohl ein großer Unterschied ob etwas günstig ist oder billig. 
Wenn Du aber schon eine Lanze brichst für die Aldi-, Lidl-, usw. Jünger solltest Du auch denen ihre Meinung lassen und diese auch respektieren und sie nicht als Ignorant und Dumm bezeichnen die sich hochwertiges und damit auch oftmals teureres Tackle kaufen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Die sind es doch aber, die alles, was günstiger ist als ihr Tackle als billig, Schrott, Plunder oder ähnliches bezeichnen! Ich breche auch keine Lanze dafür, aber ich schau mir die Teile an, finde heraus, welche ich für mich als geeignet finde und überlasse es anderen, dieses für sich herauszufinden!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Ich hör immer "verlieren", "verlegen", "über Bord fallen", .. Ich hab mein Victorynox seit knapp 10 Jahren noch nie verloren oder verlegt und die darin enthaltenen Werkzeuge sind immer noch in einwandfreiem Zustand (auch wenn die Klinge schon etwas verschliffen ist).
Richtig das Qualität ihren Preis hat, aber den kann und will ich zahlen, weil die Billigteile keine Alternative sind. Ich brauche und will Ausrüstung auf die ich mich verlassen kann.
 [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Die sind es doch aber, die alles, was günstiger ist als ihr Tackle als billig, Schrott, Plunder oder ähnliches bezeichnen!



Ja nee, ist schon klar. es sind immer die anderen. |rolleyes


----------



## strawinski (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

na jetzt nal ehrlich..ein kleines Beispiel...ich hab ein Klappmesser als Aboprämie seit Jahren, was auch gut geht und man oft nachschleift. Dann hab ich nene Riesenkarton bekommen, der wegen Mülltonnen zerkleinert werden mußte. Und da hat sich der Unterschied herausgestellt. Mein Taschenmesser war nach drei Schnitten stumpf und mußte nachgeschliffen werden. Aber das Schweitzer Angeltool ist bis zum letzten wie Butter durch. Und da wurde mir der Unterschied erstmal klar.
Also ohne anderes schlecht zu machen.
Die andere Sache ist die. Wenn ich mit meinem günstigen Klappmesser paarmal monofile Schnur geschnitten habe ist es stumpf und das nevt ab.


----------



## Algon (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

ist schon fast zinierend, das Ihr *alle* Tools, ob billig oder teuer, schon im Test hattet.

|rolleyes
MfG Algon


----------



## wusel345 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Ich habe mir vor fast exakt 4 Jahren mal ein Einhandmesser auf einem Flohmarkt gekauft. Preis 5.-€. Was ich damit schon alles geschnitten habe geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr, von Angelschnüre über Seile bis Holz und Pappe. Glaubt es mir oder lasst es: das Ding ist immer noch scharf wie sonst was und anscheinend unkaputtbar. Wenn ich mit dem Alditool genau so ein Glück habe ... was will ich mehr.


----------



## Algon (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit dem Alditool genau so ein Glück habe ... was will ich mehr.


und wenn nicht, haut man es weg............. die paar Euro, da habe ich ich schon ganz andere Beträge bei MARKEN Tackle in den Sand gesetzt.


MfG Algon


----------



## wusel345 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



Algon schrieb:


> und wenn nicht, haut man es weg............. die paar Euro, da habe ich ich schon ganz andere Beträge bei MARKEN Tackle in den Sand gesetzt.
> 
> 
> MfG Algon



Stimmt. Habe mal vor Jahren eine gute Hechtrute an einen Strauch gelehnt und anschließend vergessen einzupacken. Zuhause habe ich mich schwarz geärgert. Die Rute war natürlich weg, als ich nach einer Stunde wieder hinkam. Sollte ich das Messer oder das Tool verlieren, entweicht mir vielleicht ein müdes "Mist".


----------



## LocalPower (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



strawinski schrieb:


> Es gibt nur ein Multitool, was ich jedem raten kann. Das Angeltool vom Schweitzer Messer...Das hat alle Funktionen die man am Teich braucht. Messer werden nie stumpf. Klemmhülsen kann man anbringen.Hier ist es. am günstigsten über ebay. Alles andere ist reiner Plunder.




 was hat dieses Teil denn mit Angler-Taschenmesser zu tun? 
Nur weils dran steht und nen Fisch draufgepappt wurde? 
Was bitteschön soll ich mit diesem Spielzeug von Hakenlöser? Und was soll ich mit dem 10cm-Maßstab messen? Das reicht doch max. für kleine Ukel´s...vom Fischschupper mal ganz zu schweigen. |uhoh: Und meine Klemmhülsen würde ich dem Zängelchen ganz sicher nicht anvertrauen.
Entschuldige, aber wer DEN *Plunder* kauft, hat sich echt verarschen lassen. 

Btw. gibt es in dem Sinn keine Firma "*Schwei*t*zer Messer*"...es gibt in diesem Sinne entweder Messer von Victorinox oder Wenger. Und diese gibts auch schon für nen schmalen Taler (ungefähr ab 12€). 
Das widerlegt auch die Theorie, das gutes Messer immer teuer sein muss. #6
Beispiel dafür sind auch die Messer von Swibo (auch Wenger-Klingen). Top 1A Qualität...und die teuersten kosten gerade mal 20€.


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



strawinski schrieb:


> Also ohne anderes schlecht zu machen.
> Die andere Sache ist die. Wenn ich mit meinem günstigen Klappmesser paarmal monofile Schnur geschnitten habe ist es stumpf und das nevt ab.



Es handelt sich dabei aber nicht um Wäscheleine mit integiertem Draht? :q Nimm's mir bitte nich übel oder gar persönlich, aber nachvollziehbar ist das für mich nicht... #c Es sei denn, Du hast eine Handvoll Sand in der Tasche, der beim Auf- und Zuklappen an den Schalen auf der Klinge scheuert!


----------



## da Poser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Günstig muss ja nicht schlecht sein, ich habe mir daher zum Spass auch mal das Aldi-Tool geholt.

Hier mal eine kleiner Vergleich zum Victorinox Swisstool-X, welches ich seit Jahren in der Version ohne Ratsche habe.

Abmessungen:

Das Aldi-Tool ist zwar kürzer, dafür aber wesentlich breiter und etwas dicker.

Das Aldi-Etui ist aus Nylongewebe und augenscheinlich sauber verarbeitet, allerdings ist es durch die wulstige Seitennaht recht klobig.

Das Swiss- Etui ist aus Leder, solide genäht und genietet und wegen der Konstruktionstechnik ohne Seitennaht insgesamt in allen Dimensionen kleiner.

Das Swisstool gefällt mir hier etwas besser.


Verarbeitungsquali:

Das Swiss- Etui ist durch die Nietung wahrscheinlich etwas stabiler.
Allerdings kann man über das Aldi- Etui wirklich nichts schlechtes sagen. Ob es wirklich hält muss sich noch zeigen, aber es scheint auf den ersten Blick recht haltbar zu sein.

Das Aldi-Tool ist erstaunlich gut verarbeitet und der Stahl scheint auf den ersten Blick auch nicht das billigste vom Billigen zu sein.

Negativ fällt mit auf das viele der Werkzeuge recht schwergängig auszuklappen sind - einige sind echte "Nägelkiller". Häufig kommen wenn man ein Teil herausklappen will gleich ein oder mehrere gleichzeitig mit, es ist etwas lästig.
Das könnte sich bei häufiger Benutzung aber noch bessern. 
Dafür ist das Aldi-Tool auch nicht klabbrig

Das Swisstool ist in allen Belangen der Maßstab in Punkto Verarbeitung, besser geht praktisch kaum.


Werkzeugvergleich:

Zunächst mal ein dickes Plus für die Aldizange, die Griffe liegen gut in der Hand und die Feder lässt die Backen gut wieder aufklappen. (Nicht was ihr jetzt denkt  )
Das gefällt mir sogar einen Tucken besser als beim Swisstool.

Der Drahtschneider ist beim Swisstool etwas schärfer ausgeführt und hat eine kleine Kerbe für harten Draht.
Ansonsten ist der Zangenkopf beider Tools grob vergleichbar.

Die einzelnen Werkzeuge des Swisstools lassen sich alle arretieren. Das ist ein klares Plus im Gebrauch.
Außerdem liegen diese im geschlossenen Zustand außen, so das das Tool nicht erst aufgeklappt werden muss.

Beim Alditool liegen sie innen und da kommen wir auch zum Punkt der mir am wenigsten gefällt. Will man die Werkzeuge nutzen muss man das Tool in voller Länge ausklappen, dann liegt es aber nicht gut in der Hand.
Man kann es aber auch zuklappen, dann aber hat man z. B. unterhalb der Säge oder des Messers die gegenüberliegende Griffschale.
Dadurch kann man das Messer z. B. nicht so gut fürs Schneiden auf einem Brettchen nehmen.

Außerdem sind Messer und Säge beim Swisstool jeweils rund 2cm länger.

Die Feilen sind bei beiden Tools mehr Spielerei, wobei ich das Gefühl habe das die Swisstoolfeile beim Nageltest etwas besser zupackt. Um aber Holz oder gar Metall zu feilen dafür sind beide wohl kaum zu gebrauchen.

Schraubenzieher und Dosenöffner beider Tools sind vergleichbar.

Darüber hinaus verfügt das Swisstool über eine Schere und einen kleines Stecheisen.


Fazit:

Das Swisstool ist dem Aldi-Tool in praktisch allen Belangen überlegen, nur die Zange mit Feder gefällt mir bei letzterem einen Hauch besser.
Bei den einzelnen Werkzeugen ist das Swisstool durch die Arretierung, die Außenanbringung und die leichtere Ausklappbarkeit klar überlegen.

Gerade das Messer welches länger ist und ohne "Siemenslufthaken" schneidet gefällt mir deutlich besser.

Insgesamt würde ich dem Swisstoll eine glatte 1 und dem Aldi-Tool eine 3 geben.

Das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist bei beiden sehr gut und einzig der Verwendungszweck lässt das Pendel mal für das eine oder andere ausschlagen.

Wer ein Tool für alpine oder mehrwöchige Touren braucht kann sich keinen Kompromiß leisten und sollte das Swisstool wählen.

Wer ein Tool für alle Fälle in der "Schrabbelkiste" haben möchte, für den stellt das Aldi- Tool eine preisgünstige Alternative dar.


----------



## LeineAngler93 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Nicht alle Aldi-Sachen sind Schrott, aber wenn man öfters ein Messer, in dem Fall sogar ein Multitool, benutzt/benutzen muss, sollte man sich schon was Hochwertiges kaufen, wie ein Leatherman oder was in der Richtung. Für ab und zu reicht das Aldi-Ding bestimmt.


----------



## Brüllmücke (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Also,erstmal verkauft Aldi kein schrott wenn man eins hat und es mal braucht ist es schon eine hilfe,natürlich ist ein Leatherman besser aber Hand aufs Herz,wie oft benutzt man eins,ist im Angelkasten gut aufgehoben.
Mfg


----------



## franky04 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*

Ich halte das Aldi-tool ebenfalls für völlig ausreichend.
Aber es stimmt, dass es ziemlich nervt, das ganze Tool aufzuklappen nur um an das Messer zu komen.


----------



## Algon (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



franky04 schrieb:


> Ich halte das Aldi-tool ebenfalls für völlig ausreichend.
> Aber es stimmt, dass es ziemlich nervt, das ganze Tool aufzuklappen nur um an das Messer zu komen.


 
dafür habe ich, zusätzlich, ein richtiges Messer mit.#6

MfG Algon


----------



## da Poser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



> dafür habe ich, zusätzlich, ein richtiges Messer mit.#6


Ja, habe ich auch, das ist aber kein Argument für das Tool sondern dagegen.
Ich habe im Kasten auch schon eine Spitzzange, die handlicher und besser ist als die Zangenfunktion der Tools.

Wofür braucht man dann überhaupt noch ein Tool?

Die einzige Funktion die ich noch nicht am Mann habe ist die Säge und die habe ich noch nie gebraucht.
Ich versuche an öffentlichen Gewässern den Platz immer so zu verlassen, als wäre ich garnicht dagewesen. Daher lehne ich "Durchforstaktionen" beim Angeln ab.


----------



## Algon (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



da Poser schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich auch, das ist aber kein Argument für das Tool sondern dagegen.
> Ich habe im Kasten auch schon eine Spitzzange, die handlicher und besser ist als die Zangenfunktion der Tools.


Es ist, dann aber, ein Argument gegen jedes Multitool.
Ich habe noch kein Multitool mit einem, für mich vollwertigen, Messer gesehen



da Poser schrieb:


> Ich habe im Kasten auch schon eine Spitzzange, die handlicher und besser ist als die Zangenfunktion der Tools.


Wenn Du dann noch zwei Schraubendreher, einen Dosenöffner, Säge usw. mit nimmst brauchst Du garkein Multitool mehr.

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## da Poser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



> Es ist, dann aber, ein Argument gegen jedes Multitool.
> Ich habe noch kein Multitool mit einem, für mich vollwertigen, Messer  gesehen


Meine Rede, ich nehme mein Swisstool ja auch nicht zum Angeln mit. Ich wüßte nicht wozu ich das dabei bräuchte, wäre für mich nur Ballast.


> Wenn Du dann noch zwei Schraubendreher, einen Dosenöffner, Säge usw. mit  nimmst brauchst Du garkein Multitool mehr.


Ich kann natürlich nur für mich reden, aber ich habe eh immer ein Schweitzer Messer am Schlüsselbund.
Wie gesagt bis auf die Säge und die Zangenfunktion habe ich eh alles am Mann. Die kleine Zange die ich in der Angeltasche habe würde ich allerdings nie gegen ein schweres Multitool eintauschen, das wäre für mich ein Rückschritt.

Ein Multitool kann "alles" aber nichts so richtig und bei einigen Funktionen wie Messer oder Zange möchte ich ein "richtiges" Werkzeug nicht missen.


----------



## Algon (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



da Poser schrieb:


> Die kleine Zange die ich in der Angeltasche habe würde ich allerdings nie gegen ein *schweres Multitool* eintauschen, das wäre für mich ein Rückschritt.


glaub mir, in meiner Pilkerbox würden fünf von solchen Tools nicht auffallen. Frisst kein Brot, also rin damit.

MfG Algon


----------



## Wallace666 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Multitool vom Aldi*



Algon schrieb:


> Ich habe noch kein Multitool mit einem, für mich vollwertigen, Messer gesehen



Also ich kann nicht klagen, die beiden Klingen am Leatherman Wave gehen durchaus als vollwertiges Messer duch. Einhandbedienung und Arretierung und recht gute Schnitthaltigkeit.

@da Poser
Also im Bezug auf Feile kann ich wiederum nur das Wave aufführen, feine und rauhe Feile die was aushalten. Meine hat mir noch nichtmal das Edelstahlblech übel genommen. Und das schon über Jahre.

Aber irgendwie schweift das vom Thema ab.


----------

